# Question about the Rhinehardt 18-1 target



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I got an 18-1 last Christmas and it's lasted pretty well over the year. It's falling apart now but I think that's because I left it outside all the time and the summer sun baked the foam hard and made it start to crack and break and fall apart. I was planning on getting another one this year and keeping it out of the sun but I looked online and some stores don't have the 18-1 any more. They have an identical looking target called the Rhino. Strangly enough the Rhinehardt website still has the 18-1 listed and doesn't say anything about the Rhino. So is the 18-1 gone? And does this target have the same one year warrenty that the 18-1 had? -Chris


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

My dealer just got a few in the other day so they must still make the 18-1.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

ttt....anyone else?


----------



## gotm4 (Jan 16, 2006)

Out of all the archery stores in my area that carry Rinehart, they have them in stock. They are in this years Bass Pro Shop Archery Catalog BTW!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i bought one thinking this will be the only one i ever have to buy due to warranty well it has lasted 2 archery seasons=awesome target, dont know but i hope they still make them


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool. Thanks ya'll!! -Chris


----------

